# "Schemes and Dreams"



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello all! I am planning a recital this October with a very good soprano friend of mine. The theme is either going to be "Schemes and Dreams" or "The Lovers, the Dreamers, and Me." If anyone knows of any rep (from any period) for tenor, soprano, or even better, any soprano tenor duets, please let me know.


----------

